# matched for egg share



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Morning all .... I've just been matched for Egg Sharing. I have 4 daughter's of my own but was sterilized in 2009 after thinking family was complete. Sadly 12 months later we divorced. I've now been with my gorgeous DO but unfortunately he has no children of his own. We decided to go the egg share route for cost plus I want to help someone else have the gift of kids like I have.
I'm due to start the pill on 23rd May and now starting to panic .... want to do all I possibly can to make it work for us both .... any advice for me 're diet, fluid intake etc!

I hope my recipient knows I'm doing all I possibly can for her! Never wanted my AF so badly to start! 
Any help/advice would be marvellous!
Thanks


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there. My advice would be to search the other threads for similar information, as this gets asked a lot and there's some really good advice on here already. Try using the search functions with some keywords (for instance: 'vitamins', 'coenzyme Q10', 'protein').

In very general terms, cut out caffeine and alcohol (if you haven't already), try to eat a healthy, balanced diet (I could do with taking my own advice here!) and take a preconception vitamin (if you're not already). During DR you're meant to drink lots of water, and upping your protein intake during stimming is recommended (a pint of milk a day and lots of lean meat - chicken/pork). Lots of people also recommend Brazil nuts.

Good luck!


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you for the advice .... just want to be doing all I can!
Keep having really vivid dreams ... had first acupuncture on Tuesday which I'm hoping Will help too.
Work have been excellent and given me as much time off as I need ... no stress there at least.

Just brought my two litres of water that is recommended I drink (think I might drown)!
Done my research on high protein foods which I've stuck to the fridge and planning meals around it .... phew!

Just waiting for the AF now .... hope I produce sticky ones!


----------

